# what bow should i get!?



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* ty edgar. Have fun here.


----------



## mathewskiller (Jul 10, 2009)

ty edgar said:


> i am 15 i have killed 3 deer with my bow. i am shooting a diamond razors edge. but i am getting a new one for christmas... so i was thinking about a pse bow madness xs. what do you think?


go to a shop and shoot a bunch of them and find the one for you.


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave: 
If i was going to to buy a bow i would look at a Hoyt.


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT
:wav:


----------



## Wicked1Archery (Oct 2, 2010)

I just got my first serious bow and I struggled with what to buy and did a lot of research on women's bows. Of course I wanted to start at the top and work my way down but my husband wouldn't work with me on that. He actually said something like when :flypig: about the Passion and Vixen I was looking at. Being a woman I didn't want a kids bow but I didn't want to shoot a heavier men's bow either. I knew I wanted camo and my husband sat down with me and went over the basic specs I should be looking for and I did a ton of comparison shopping. A member of our forum contact me with a deal for a Hoyt that met all my requirements and was something I couldn't pass up. So that's where I came up with my new tag line. "I wasn't looking for a Hoyt, but a Hoyt was looking for me." 

What does that mean? Sometimes the bow you think you want isn't always the bow you need. Don't go crazy with top name brands until you've experimented awhile in the middle and learn what you're comfortable with. Take the opportunity to visit archery shops near by and test as many of the bows you're interested in as they will let you. Then you can form some opinions and make some comparisons that will help you find the exact right bow maybe not for this time, but you'll know for the next time. Hope that helps. :angel4:


----------



## PoppieWellie (Sep 16, 2009)

ty edgar said:


> i am 15 i have killed 3 deer with my bow. i am shooting a diamond razors edge. but i am getting a new one for christmas... so i was thinking about a pse bow madness xs. what do you think?


If you have the dough and you are fully grown, check out the Maitland Zeus or Retribution, or Darton 3800. The only issue I have with Madness is its short brace height, not a good idea in a cold winter day when you have to wear a jacket or thick sweater.

If you don't want to spend the money, try to look into a used Allegiance. It is almost every bit as good as Madness without the sticker shock as well as wrist shock.


----------

